# Learning Happy Birthday



## MrsJojo

Hello everyone!

I have been searching on the Internet on how to say Happy Birthday in Polish to start a tradition with my children.  I found how to spell it but I am not sure on how to pronounce it.  Could someone help or direct me to a site?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Thomas1

MrsJojo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been searching on the Internet on how to say Happy Birthday in Polish to start a tradition with my children. I found how to spell it but I am not sure on how to pronounce it. Could someone help or direct me to a site?
> 
> Thanks alot!


Hello MrsJojo and welcome to the forums, 

Could you please give the spelling you got? I know a few that could be used in this situation and their pronunciation much differs. One of them is _Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin_ you can listen to it here (delete the text in the box, paste mine or yours--up to 100 hundred characters (the best with all diacritical marks--if not the pronunciation may differ) and click the red button--_odczytaj_.

Tom


----------



## MrsJojo

Sto lat, sto lat, niech zyje zyje nam.
Sto lat, sto lat, niech zyje zyje nam.
Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech zyje, zyje nam.
Niech zyje nam!


I have the interpretation but would like to know how to pronounce.  I appreciate any help.


----------



## Thomas1

Ok, paste the following:


> Sto lat, sto lat, niech żyje żyje nam
> Jeszcze raz jeszcze raz niech żyje żyje nam
> Niech żyje nam


into the box on the site I told you about after that save a copy of the recording in your computer and play it using suitable softweare. 
Should you have any problems with this, please do not hesitate to ask. 

Note: there is a side note under the box concerning the quality:
Jakość: profesjonalna [22kHz] standardowa [16kHz] telefoniczna [8kHz] 
I ticked the one in the middle --[16kHz]-- as the first one doesn't work with my softweare (I don't know why, though ).


I would also like to point out that this is the speaking pronunciation and we hardly do that as we sing this piece on someone's birthday.


----------



## Marijka

Actually, it is:




MrsJojo said:


> Sto lat, sto lat, niech żyje żyje nam.
> Sto lat, sto lat, niech żyje żyje nam.
> Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech żyje, żyje nam.
> Niech żyje nam!


----------



## MrsJojo

Thanks Thomas and Marijka.  I appreciate all your help!


----------



## thaliafan

Hi. Today is one of my good friend's birthday, and I want to sing to her happy birthday in Polish (as she's polish!). Could anyone please tell me what they sing? Thanks, thaliafan. PS. I understand polish, so I'll know how to pronnounce it!


----------



## Monica610

The most popular song we sing on somebody's birthday is:
Sto lat, sto lat, niech żyje żyje nam
Sto lat, sto lat, niech żyje żyje nam
Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech żyje żyje nam
Niech żyje nam!

Do you know the melody?


----------



## thaliafan

that I don't. I just need it for a card! Thanks so much, thaliafan


----------



## downfallofutopia

MrsJojo said:


> Sto lat, sto lat, niech zyje zyje nam.
> Sto lat, sto lat, niech zyje zyje nam.
> Jeszcze raz, jeszcze raz, niech zyje, zyje nam.
> Niech zyje nam!
> 
> 
> I have the interpretation but would like to know how to pronounce. I appreciate any help.


 

My family is polish and we sing this at everyone's birthday, but I have no idea what it means. Would someone post the translation or tell me soemwhere to find it? 

Thank you


----------



## Thomas1

downfallofutopia said:


> My family is polish and we sing this at everyone's birthday, but I have no idea what it means. Would someone post the translation or tell me soemwhere to find it?
> 
> Thank you


There you go:


> A hundred years, a hundred years, May he (she) live for us. A hundred years, a hundred years, May he live for us. Once again, once again, may he live, live for us, May he live for us! _Source_


If you follow the hyperlink you will find out something more on this song.


Tom


----------



## twlight10

MrsJojo said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been searching on the Internet on how to say Happy Birthday in Polish to start a tradition with my children. I found how to spell it but I am not sure on how to pronounce it. Could someone help or direct me to a site?
> 
> Thanks alot!


 


I have 2 polish friends and I am lerning polish. In poland you would say sto lat "stall lat" (one hundred years ) it is the song they sing on birthdays to wish a long life to that person there are many different ways to greet people on their birthday but no direct translation and sto lat is the easiest


----------



## twlight10

I have 2 polish friends and I am lerning polish. In poland you would say sto lat "stall lat" (one hundred years ) it is the song they sing on birthdays to wish a long life to that person but there are many different ways to greet people on there birthday but no direct translation sto lat is the easiest


----------



## majlo

Hi, welcome to the forums!  

It's actually Polish and Poland, not the other way about.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> There you go:
> If you follow the hyperlink you will find out something more on this song.
> 
> 
> Tom


 'May he live *for us*' has not got much sense in English. 'żyje nam' is not possible to translate into English. Just drop 'for us'.


----------

